# Is 12.50 per hour is a good pay?



## ihaveyou1 (Jul 2, 2015)

I just got hired at Providence St. Elizabeth as a CNA

I will work 4 days a week(full time) 
8 hours per day. 3-11 shift

I only had 6 months experience from my previous job in a nursing home. I also had few experiences from being a caregiver way bac which only lasted a month some only were on call and part time.


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

12.50 is good especially considering that you are only working 4 days a week instead of 5, that makes up for a whole days of pay if you were making less. Minimum wage here is 9hr so 12.50, girl you rich.


----------



## ihaveyou1 (Jul 2, 2015)

Yes, plus benefits. I heard the benefits there is good. Many people wants to work there but i got lucky because I know someone who works there a cna too. But she has more experience than me. So she get paid more like 15 per hour. I still feel lucky though but not rich. Haha I have a son and I live with my parents


----------



## ihaveyou1 (Jul 2, 2015)

Want*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ thats a pretty good start. I would be happy. Congrats. Hopefully you can save up and get your own place.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Its a starting point.. but no not really enough to ever buy a house on.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

That's within the nurses aide salary entry level range at my hospital. +$1.50 for 2nd shift and +$3 for third shift. But I live in a "city" of only 40,000 and a county of barely 100,000. Our hospital actually overpays our staff- my honest feeling, considering how small this town/county is. lol

Providence St. Elizabeth is in North Hollywood, California? Seems like you guys should already be getting $13-$15 hourly minimum wage already over there. But that's another subject matter, still on-going too I think.

Besides the salary, you should see what kind benefits you can get out of that too. Not just health insurance but also educational/school reimbursements, earn time/vacation, 403B, cross-training for more skills/positions, etc.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

12.50 an *hour?

*My mother would kill for that type of money. You're rich, man!


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Congratulations on getting the job!


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

It's a good start, congratulations OP!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

It's decent, but not good for the hours you're working. No overtime?


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

Anything below $15 / hour is poor pay unless you have no experience and no education beyond high school. Its definitely better than minimum wage, though.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> Its a starting point.. but no not really enough to ever buy a house on.


Truth and people still think she's earning amazing money. No problems wit wage inequality here. Let's keep 7.25 an hour every where so labor costs 10% of their budget.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

More than I would ever dream of (srs).


----------



## ihaveyou1 (Jul 2, 2015)

I used to earn 10 per hour in another nursing home.


----------



## ihaveyou1 (Jul 2, 2015)

It's full time so I will work 4-2 4-2 rotation ..I will work 10 days for two weeks.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Nonsensical said:


> Truth and people still think she's earning amazing money. No problems wit wage inequality here. Let's keep 7.25 an hour every where so labor costs 10% of their budget.


According to people like Mitt she's a taker since probably not paying a large amount of taxes. The area I grew up in is the same way, 35,000 people going to the nearby university and few jobs that had a ton of applicants, I worked one job for 2 years for about $7 something an hour and it wasn't that long ago - and it was the best that area had to offer without a very expensive college degree. Even with a degree probably 2/3 of jobs around here top out about $50,000 - which isn't much if you factor in paying $300-1500 a month to Sallie Mae.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> According to people like Mitt she's a taker since probably not paying a large amount of taxes. The area I grew up in is the same way, 35,000 people going to the nearby university and few jobs that had a ton of applicants, I worked one job for 2 years for about $7 something an hour and it wasn't that long ago - and it was the best that area had to offer without a very expensive college degree. Even with a degree probably 2/3 of jobs around here top out about $50,000 - which isn't much if you factor in paying $300-1500 a month to Sallie Mae.


Are you saying it's easier to earn minimum wage because taxes are so horrible on the middle class that it doesn't matter how much they earn? If that were true I doubt the 1% would be flying private jets and telling their employees they should earn 7.25 an hour because it's so much easier to live that way.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

At least you have job experience. That's what matters, girl. I'd say it's good payment especially since you're going to be working full time. Money is the motive.


----------



## ihaveyou1 (Jul 2, 2015)

The Providence is my stepping stone to work in the hospital. So I can get in the hospital.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Nonsensical said:


> Are you saying it's easier to earn minimum wage because taxes are so horrible on the middle class that it doesn't matter how much they earn? If that were true I doubt the 1% would be flying private jets and telling their employees they should earn 7.25 an hour because it's so much easier to live that way.


No I'm saying the bottom 90% are all being taken massive advantage of. Even someone making $100,000 a year has nowhere near the ability to pay taxes once you strip out the cost of basic needs and retirement fund, healthcare, etc.. Meanwhile there are tons of CEOs whose only goal in life is not just being a millionaire but a billionaire. They don't get billions by giving fair wages to the tens of thousands of people who built up their empire.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

After tax, you're left with very little.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

$12.50 is pretty great for a CNA (depending on what state you live in of course) the CNAs at my job make like $10 an hour and I think it's $12 an hour for CMAs.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

$12.50 is really good in my location, especially when you consider that is starting wage and your friend is making $15.00 an hour. I think you've done really well for yourself.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

crimeclub said:


> $12.50 is pretty great for a CNA (depending on what state you live in of course) the CNAs at my job make like $10 an hour and I think it's $12 an hour for CMAs.


They should be paid more.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Being a former student nurse, I honestly think front line people like nurses, PSW/RPNs (which is probably Canada's equivalent to US's CNA) should get paid more for the amount of work they have to do. But yeah, according to payscale the median is $10 so I guess at 12:50 + benefits as a starting position, you're off to a really good start.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

It's good enough for me. Seriously, I'd love to even earn that much, though you seem to like what you do which is a plus.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

pineapplebun said:


> Being a former student nurse, Ionestly think front line people like nurses, PSW/RPNs (which is probably Canada's equivalent to US's CNA) should get paid more for the amount of work they have to do. But yeah, according to payscale the median is $10 so I guess at 12:50 + benefits as a starting position, you're off to a really good start.


I agree. MAs, CNAs and LPNs are ridiculously underpaid. I don't know how much RNs make but where I work they make 60k and they are underpaid. The others should make 15-20.

OP, continue your education. There is a nursing shortage and RNs make a respectable wage.


----------



## TimeCruiser (Jul 24, 2015)

i wish I could make that much at a job. :-(


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

its a good starting point, but im sure they'll increase overtime with more experience


----------



## ihaveyou1 (Jul 2, 2015)

yes I heard, they will increase


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Not bad. Most jobs I had were way below that but I just got a raise recently to 13.75


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Not bad based on your experience, depending on where you live. I knew someone who started as a CNA for $15, but that was in California and frequently he had to physically restrain and wrestled with patients. 

Assuming you're not in any financial pressure, as a stepping stone job, that is pretty good. Keep it up!


----------



## ihaveyou1 (Jul 2, 2015)

Yes, I guess. I'm in California! I started working as a caregiver when I was 19- or 20. I guess the DSD considered the 6 beds facility that I used to worked at as my experience but I only lasted there for a month. She also saw my 6 months experience from my previous job in a nursing home post acute. Windsor terrace. Some of my experiences were only caregiving on calls for short few days. I guess I didn't really have so much experience in a nursing home to be consider as 15 per hour. I heard the patients there are demanding. It's a sub-acute facility rehab. I was thinking if ever they give me 15 per hour to start, I feel like I don't deserve it for now because I only have few experiences working in a nursing home so 12.50 is good for me. They know I only had few experience but still accept me so that is a plus.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Morpheus said:


> They should be paid more.


Especially when the hospitals and nursing homes are billing thousands of dollars for the services.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

It's not bad if you can'[t form a grammatically correct sentence.


----------



## ihaveyou1 (Jul 2, 2015)

I accepted it because first, it's part of the Providence hospital. Second, they pay more than the other nursing homes. Third, I heard it's hard to get in that nursing home because it's part of the Providence hospital. They transfer the patients there in the rehab. My friend told me it's hard to get in that nursing homes because u need to be trained for 2 years in the hospital in order to get hired there. I have no experience in a geriatric unit but I will work hard so I can gain more experience. Maybe one day I will study nursing. It's a stepping stone. They have good benefits there. A lot of people would love to work there but there's very little possible chance that they will get hired. Unless they know someone there.


----------



## ihaveyou1 (Jul 2, 2015)

I can't do anything about the tax that's part of the whole being an employed thing. If I can help someone it's fine just don't take the whole thing llol. I once asked for helped from the government. I know the feeling.. It happens to everyone. We just have to let it go. You either work or not work.


----------



## ihaveyou1 (Jul 2, 2015)

Rufus, I'm not in school so I don't have to create everything perfect. No one is grading me here.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I make more than that without my GED. Try moving to NYS, they pay out the *** for next to nothing.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Amorphousanomaly said:


> I make more than that without my GED. Try moving to NYS, they pay out the *** for next to nothing.


True but they also charge what, like $800 a day for parking?


----------



## ihaveyou1 (Jul 2, 2015)

No, I think the parking is free.


----------

